# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگو با مسئولین سایت، درخواست و پیشنهاد >  من؟؟؟

## mahmoodreza

سلام
پیرور بحثی که یکمی اقای نصیری در http://www.barnamenevis.org/viewtopic.php?t=146
پیش اوردن.. من برام جالبه که بدونم 
چرا من بعضی مواقع پیعامها را نمیبینم..
یعنی به صورت upate شده نمیبینم ؟
ایا این مسله مروبطه به کامپیوتر منه و یا اینکه کسه دیگه ای هم هست که یه همچین مشکلی داشته باشه ؟
در هر صورت مثله اینکه این مسله خیلی به اقای نصیری بر خورد که هرچی خواستن گفتن :P

----------


## Vahid_Nasiri

عیب نداره!  :wink: به دل نگیر! حالا ما یه چیزی گفتیم!

----------

